# Which Roofing Forum?



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

First, there weren't enough roofing forums, now there are a lot. 

Which one should we choose?

I love this forum's set up (identical to ContractorTalk set-up).
It's super easy to use, to retrieve messages, load pics, etc...

So, what's the consensus guys?

Should we pick at least "one" site that we call home?

If so, which one?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Why limit the knowledge?

I get the most of marketing and sales from ContractorTalk and I like the familiarity over at NRGforums and know for sure that Chris will expand the offerings available.

The Roofers Coffee shop goes up and down, but has a good core group, but way too much hypocrisy on certain subjects, but has some very insightful members and Roofing.Com is great for the most miniscule topics that home owners and rookies need answers to.

I also like the Roofing Section on DIYchatroom.com to help out the home owners, so that they at least select someone with proper qualifications.

Ed


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

im with Ed,there seems to be enough content to keep alot of forums going


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

I have an account with more forums than I can remember,
including the ones Ed mentioned.
The only ones I have ever posted in more than once or twice has been those affiliated with ContractorTalk 'CT - DIY - RF' and the NRG.

I come into all four of the above mentioned every morning before work and every evening after work, I don't always post, but always take time to read through.
I am constantly learning / re-learning things in these forums.

Just speaking for myself here, but if every forum out there bellied up over night, I wouldn't miss a click so long as CT and NRG survived.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

Slyfox and all the other members, im sure youd be welcome at the Contractors Club,lots of great people there

http://thecontractorsclub.com/


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Same as Sly. Wasn't too welcome at CC. Haven't been in a while, but don't miss it any.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I bounce around between nrg and this one. I never liked the quality of roofing.com and haven't been to the rcs in years. Does anyone even talk about roofing ther? I closed my forum a year or two ago. 


I go to ALOT of remodeling, construction & DIY forums and post occassionally just to keep my websites getting back links and exposure to customers. I do get customers from some of my posts in the various forums.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I Use here, contractor talk and a U.K site called diynot.com which is a mixture of home owners and contrators.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Why limit the knowledge?
> 
> I get the most of marketing and sales from ContractorTalk and I like the familiarity over at NRGforums and know for sure that Chris will expand the offerings available.
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same way Ed.
And that's the point of my thread.
A lot of good info and different experiences, 
but spread out over various forums.

If it were all in one place, it'd be so much easier. 

It's not about elminating the other's, 
but about having one centralized forum where everybody congregates.

There are definitely "communities" and that'll never be changed,
but I was hoping to try to set something like a "home base" for those roofers who post on forums a lot. 

I'm lazy. :laughing: 

I just want to log into one spot and then go and "drop by" the other spots.

However, it would be way cool if all my friends were in one spot too.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> Slyfox and all the other members, im sure youd be welcome at the Contractors Club,lots of great people there
> 
> http://thecontractorsclub.com/


:laughing:

Look at that...I'm trying to reel them in and you are throwing new forums into the batch! 

:laughing:

(Ok, now let me go check out CC's forum! :shifty: )


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Each Forum is like a neighborhood gathering place with it's own unique identity that has evolved or is in the process of development, like this one.

Would a "Kettle" section go over on this site? I doubt it.

What about pseudo-UserNames for different characters? Once again, I think on here it would not go over very well.

I like the different forums, because it's sort of like going bar hopping. They all have the same beverages for the most part, but the experience and atmosphere is slightly different in each location.

Ed


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I'm getting back into the forums again...I'll see which one I'll "light up"! :lol:

Again, I like RoofingTalk's ease of use best and NRG's community. 
Roofing.com definitely is rich (if not heavily traveled). 
RoofersCoffeeShop is just too difficult to nagivate for me personally. 

Within the next few days, I'll be posting more. 

One thing I don't like is H.O. intrusions.


----------



## fixaroof (May 16, 2009)

I am new to roofing talk and reading a lot about what and where to post but nothig about roofing. lets Talk!


----------



## fixaroof (May 16, 2009)

How’s business? It’s slow in New York and we are getting a lot of rain.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

fixaroof said:


> I am new to roofing talk and reading a lot about what and where to post but nothig about roofing. lets Talk!


Start a new topic and ask whats affecting your company or personal life the most.

Also, there are plenty of recently discussed topics that you should look at and possibly post your comments in those threads.

Welcome to this forum. Tell us a little bit more about yourself in an introduction post too.

Ed


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in NY and it's a picking up for me. 

The only thing killing me is the weather. 

And agreed with Ed...I know I need to get back here more often and I'm definitely going to start posting some threads. I have tons to say, but just a wee bit too bizy right now.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> Each Forum is like a neighborhood gathering place with it's own unique identity that has evolved or is in the process of development, like this one.
> 
> Would a "Kettle" section go over on this site? I doubt it.
> 
> ...


Ed, Stop! You're making me thirsty...


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok Its my round! What are your poisons?
Personally i like Lager
a Nice Red wine with a meal
And vodka as a chaser!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a Pepsi man!


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Which forum? 

I'm now thinking the one that doesn't allow H.O.'s on.

:huh:


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

I like the ones where there is less, "I do it better (online anyhow)" to promote their business and website. I don't use the forums to promote my business. I use it for knowledge and try to get the facts about what others really do in the real world, not just the internet world.....if that makes sense.

Anyone can say they do this and that or NOT do this and that, on the net. I don't care what you tell your customers......I want to know the truth in the field.....so to speak.........


----------

